# Do you remove paint before rust? Or rust first?



## climbamnt (Sep 17, 2022)

Hello all,

I am a newbie restoring my first bike. I want to remove paint and rust from the fenders. Do I remove the paint first? Or remove the rust before I remove the paint?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2022)

Start with removing the paint. There will undoubtedly be some rust under the paint.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 17, 2022)

Sometimes the blasting media doesn’t know the difference either way.


----------

